# Classifieds > Free Stuff >  Sky Plus Box Free

## mrsmo

I have a sky plus box and remote, looking for a new home if anyone is interested.
Pick up only Thurso.

----------


## KirstyBain19

> I have a sky plus box and remote, looking for a new home if anyone is interested.
> Pick up only Thurso.


Is This  still available

----------


## mrsmo

I just noticed this, sorry.
Yes its still available.

----------

